# Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder



## Coolandy (12. Oktober 2000)

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr beim Hechtangeln?
Fangt Ihr Eure Hechte mit Kunstködern oder
mit der preiswerteren Alternative dem guten
alten Köderfisch(Tot versteht sich)Meine Erfahrung ist dass der Köderfisch mir die meisten großen Hechte beschert hat.


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2000)

Ein gutes Thema, auf welches ich jedoch aufgrund meiner bescheidenen Fänge keine Antwort habe. Wenn Ihr mit Köderfisch besser fangt, dann schreibt doch bitte gleich die Methode dabei.GrussDaniel


----------



## Schulti (13. Oktober 2000)

Also ich angele auch nur mit Köderfischen.Im Vergleich zu Kunstködern schnitten die Köfi`s bei mir immer besser ab. Ob auf Grund oder an der Pose,der Köderfisch ist bei mir immer erste Wahl, egal ob auf Hecht, Zander oder Waller.
Petri Heil
Schulti


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Oktober 2000)

Moin Freunde,
Der Brandungsfreak war zum Spinnangeln und hat hingelangt. Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr an einem  Vorfluter der Elbe. Schwarzen Gummitwister mit weissen Bleikopf ,20 cm ueber Grund brachte mir nach 3 wuerfen einen Hecht von 90 cm und 4,55 Kg.Petri Dank


------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hej,
der Beitrag ist zwar schon "älterer Art", dennoch hier eine Antwort!
Gummifische!!! Das Vielseitigste was es gibt!!! Ob von den Farben, oder auch der Größe, wenig Blei zum flachen Führen, schweres Blei um in Grundnähe zu fischen usw........
Also, Gummifisch nicht anderes!
Grüße an alle Spinnfischer!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Herzlich Willkommen an Board, Pits Angelreise 

Ich persönlich fische am liebsten mit totem Köderfisch.... 
das liegt daran dass ich einfach sehr faul bin  :q


----------



## Ramon (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hallo

Ich habe mit Mepps Spinnern ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorallem mit dem Black Fury (schwarz/gelbe Punkte)


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*



			
				Ramon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mit Mepps Spinnern ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vorallem mit dem Black Fury (schwarz/gelbe Punkte)


Ja, stimmt Mepps!!!! Den hatte ich vergessen! Unsere größten Hechte wurden mit dem Mepps gefangen!! Viele glauben das nicht, ist aber wahr. Ein unglaublich vielseiter Köder!! Vor allem, kann man ihn seeeeehr lamgsam führen. Bei mir sind die Farben Kuper, Silber und Messing im Einsatz. Will aber nicht verschweigen, das mein Cousin manchmal mit den Schwarzen riesen Erfolge verzeichnen kann!!
Pit


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Ja.... Mepps :l da geh ich Komprpmisse ein :q 
5er Mepps, hab ich immer dabei, sind vor allem in kleinen Seen und Teichen ne Geheimwaffe  !


----------



## ShogunZ (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Guten Morgen allerseits!!!
Da geb ich euch beiden recht.
Gummifische (besonders die von Pr...Bl.....) sind genial.
Der Köder ist wirklich sehr, sehr vielseitig, wie Pits Angelreise bereits schön bschrieben hat.
Ich hab letztes Jahr jedoch wunderbar mit kleinen gelben  Mepps Spinnern gefangen.
Bei uns sind die sehr gut auf Zander, besonders wenn, wie letztes Jahr, die Hitze alle Fische an die Oberfläche holt.
Dann am Abend raus und den Mepps schön flach  an der Oberfläche geführt - dann rumbsts manchmal ganz schön.
Mit dieser Methode sind mir letztes Jahr viele Fische an den Haken gegangen - Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Aitel, Forelle, Zander und sogar die ein oder andere große Brasse.


----------



## Pits Angelreise (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hej ShogunZ,
gut das Du die Barsche noch ansprichst!!
Das schöne/gute am Mepps sind die Beifänge beim Hechtfischen! Barsche!!!!!
Oftmals bekommt man auf Gummifische kleine ernergische Attacken, dann den Köder/Rute wechseln uns siehe da es sind Barsche!! Ist ja nicht der schlechteste Fisch. Und dann fällt mir noch die Meerforelle (Schärengarten) ein, die ab und an, leider viel zu selten,  diesen Köder (Mepps silber) nimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Deckt sich fast mit meinen Vorlieben:
Gufi, weil faul (ich brauche keine Köfis zu fangen, gelle Franz) und fängig
Meppse (bzw. jeder anmdere gut laufende Spinner), weil scheinbar die Druckwellen den Fischen "Beine bzw. Flossen" machen, und bei mancheer Gelegenheit benutze ioch auch immer noch gerne den guten alten Effzett)


----------



## René F (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Ich bevorzuge eher Wobbler oder Köderfische...
Gibt zwar keine Barsche als Beifang, hatte aber schon einige Zander...


----------



## Zanderstipper (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hmm, kommt drauf an!
Ich mache beides gerne! Je nachdem, wieviel Zeit ich investieren kann! Wenn ich nur 2-3 Std. Zeit hab, dann auf jeden Fall Spinnfischen!! Und zwar mit Gufi! Mit Pr...Bl... hab ich keine Erfahrung, mag aber die von der "Nicht-Frauen-Firma" sehr gerne, weil sie schön weich sind!
Köfi ist bei mir erste Wahl, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab! Denn 10 (oder 30) Std. Spinnfischen schlaucht!!! Und auch mit Köfi kann man sehr flexibel angeln! Und sie sind immer dann vorzuziehen, wenn das Gewässer sehr überfischt ist und die Hechte (und Zander...) sowieso schon jeden Köder kennen...
Gruß, 
der Zanderstipper


----------



## Palometta (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Also wir wollen doch Hecht fangen .. nicht Barsch , Zander oder sonst was.

Da gibt es für mich nur eine Methode nemlich Spinnfischen.
Ich habe Zwei Angelkollegen die fischen nur mit Köfi's der Eine weil er gehbehindert ist der Andere ist nur faul und wenn man die Zeit die Sie bzw. ich am Wasser verbringe bin ich um Längen vor  :q 
Dafür gibt es folgenden Grund ( so denke ich )
Beim Stellfischangeln muß man schon Zeit mitbringen ich denke je nach Gewässerbestand so 4 bis 6 Stunden pro Fisch(eigendlich die selbe Zeit die man auf Karpfen ab der 15 Pfundklasse rechnet).Zwar ist es richtig das man mit Köderfisch auch oft große Hechte gefangen werden das liegt aber daran das die meißten Spinnfischer den Köder (Egal welcher ) viel zu schnell fischen.
Ein großer Hecht sucht Große und leichte Beute für Dauersprints ist er schon zu Träge.
Das erklärt auch meiner Meinung nach den großen Erfolg der Jerkbaits.
Bei dieser Methode ist man praktisch gezwungen so zu fischen das Hechte kirre werden.Leider ist diese Art zu fischen auch sehr gewöhnungsbedurftig und läßt sich nicht überall praktizieren.
Aber auch einen Wobbler oder Löffel läßt sich prima gezuft( jerk = reißen,stoßen,schnellen ) fischen .
Es gibt für mich eigenlich nur eine Alternative zum kunstköderfischen und das ist das aktive fischen mit einem Köfi am System.
Meine Devise Hechte müssen gesucht werden #: 


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## sebastian (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Am Besten in der letzten Zeit geht bei mir Mais auf einem schönen 12er Haken   
Nein wirklich gut find ich Neongelbegummifische die beim schwimmen hinten durch einen langen gewölbten Schwanz starke Druckwellen auslösen !


----------



## Marco O. (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

#h 
Ich kann mich Palometta nur anschließen.
Hechte müssen gesucht werden und wer Hechte sucht, der bewegt sich und wer sich bewegt, der friert nicht, wenn es kalt ist.

 :m
Bis Denne   #h


----------



## Trout killer (5. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hi @ll,
Ich fische am liebsten mit Köfi egal wie viel zeit ich hab ob es nur 15min sind oder auch ein ganzer tag einfach nur ein vorfach mit drilling mit der Köfinadel  durch die kiemen und denn drilling an der seite befestigen und dann wie einen twister ruckartig führen vor allem an gewässern wo stark befischt wird sehr erfolgreich.

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Adrian* (7. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Hallo,

Der beste Hechtköder ist der Attractor von Profi-Blinker!!!!
 #r


----------



## fisher_chris (7. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Ich probiere wenn ich Zeit habe alle Methoden aus. Ich beginne mit einem Spinner, dann Gummifisch (am liebsten gelb/schwarz) nachher dann noch den einen oder anderen Wobbler und zu guter letzt lege ich einen Köderfisch auf Grund (oder auch Stoppel). Wenn ich dann eien Hecht fange bleibe ich bei dieser Methode. Wenn ich mit 2 Ruten fischen darf, dann eine mit Köderfisch und mit der anderen Spinnfischen. Es gibt Gewässer da hab ich nur mit Gummifisch gefangen, beim Schleppen hatte ich aber bessere Erfolge mit Wobblern.

@Pits Angelreise: Hast du Erfahrung mit Nils-Master Wobbler?


----------



## arno (7. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Moin!
Mal ne Frage:
Wie ködert Ihr den toten Köderfisch an???
Im Fluß und im See!!!
Ich habe bisher immer Lippenköderung gemacht und jedesmal wurde mir nur der Fisch durchgebissen!
Lippenköderung, nie wieder!!!


----------



## Adrian* (7. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

der hecht hat aber bis zu 15 April schon zeit!!!
und bei uns ist jetzt bis zum 31 Mai das angeln mit kunstköder und mit köderfisch verboten!!!


----------



## basswalt (7. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

hey ihr raubfischer,
seit jahren schon angle ich nur noch mit kunstködern der verschiedensten art. die meisten grosshechte hab ich mit grossen hechtimitationen also wobbler gemacht. auch der doppelspinner von mepps hat sich gut bewährt. 
petri aus dem 3-seenland


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Moin!
Adrian, bei uns sogar bis zum 30 April und so lange kann ich noch warten!!!
Bin sowieso gerade dabei Brassen und ko zu verhaften!
Wenn ich sie dann mal kriege!!!


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

aber trozdem brauch ich mal ne vernünftige Köderfischmontage!!!


----------



## pike-81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher ist der bessere Hechtköder*

Thema ist ja schon älter, aber egal, da war ich ja noch nicht hier zum schnacken...
Also ich stehe auf Kunstköder. Sie sind leichter zu beschaffen und das aktive Angeln ist kurzweiliger und effektiver, weil man eine gr0ße Strecke befischen kann und immer was zu tun hat. Mit der Zeit hat man auch eine große Auswahl an Ködern zusammen. Klassiker wie Spinner oder Blinker gehören in jede Box und sind immer für ein paar Würfe gut. Auf Gummi stehe ich weniger. Hab mal mit einer Castaic-Forelle 8 Hechte in zwei Tagen gefangen, danach war das Ding nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Schwanz ab, total zerfetzt. Darum stehe ich auf Hardbaits. Hab Wobbler in meiner Box, die noch aus meinen frühesten Anglertagen stammen. Es gibt für fast jede Situation den richtigen Wobbler. Und wenn´s zu arg wird, kann man die Dinger noch mit Blei am Seiten arm oder um den Haken gewickelt modifizieren. Am liebsten ist mir der Zalt oder 4-Play-Lowrider Hering. Letzterer eignet sich auch gut zum Schleppen zwischen den einzelnen Spots. Sonst sind Rapala, Nilsmaster oder Salmo auch nicht zu verachten.
Petri


----------

